
The Next Century According to Ray Kurzweil - jacobsimon
http://sandri.me/thenextcentury/
======
jqm
By 2016- People start realizing that overriding browser scroll functions in an
attempt to be stylish or clever results in way to much breakage and causes
people to leave the pages as content cannot be read.

------
p1esk
Unscrollable on my phone.

